# Fin Rot or what is this?



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I got this Rhom on Friday night from a fellow member. That night I noticed his tail had a little slit in it. And there was a white line that you will see in the photo in his tail. His top fin had the same thing and it all came off to that point. I didn't think much of it but now his entire end of his tail is like coming apart. He has had no contact with any other fish since I got him.

Here are the pictures.

































I am treating with melafix and salt right now.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well if it is fin rot which i dont no what it looks like melafix will work so within 48hrs you should prob see improvement i would say.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have never seen anything like that. My first thought would be just a slight ammonia burn from the trip. That distinct line is pretty strange..almost like the tail got creased right there...and is just falling off. Personally...I think it will be fine with the salt.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it's a slight ammonia burn too, I've seen that before , How long was the trip?


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

it should be fine. i bought a rhom from aquascape 2 years ago, it had the same problem.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> I think it's a slight ammonia burn too, I've seen that before , How long was the trip?


The guy drove i think 30 mins down to the meet up and i drove him home which was 30 mins so over all an hour plus while setting up i am guesisng 1 1/2 hours.

Now that stran of tail has came off.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

he will be fine bud. don't stress it too much.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah hell def be fine. thats weird though how its a perfect line. its like hes regenerating a new tail or something.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Guys it's been that way since i got him , i have tried pimax and melfix it's just that way , i am thinking maybe dude to the age of this fish ? but it's normal been that way before the trip , it's all good..

Matt i hope you enjoy him!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

buzzz said:


> yeah hell def be fine. thats weird though how its a perfect line. its like hes regenerating a new tail or something.


Yah i was thinking the same thing like when its gets too big it cuts itself off or something

Guys it's been that way since i got him , i have tried pimax and melfix it's just that way , i am thinking maybe dude to the age of this fish ? but it's normal been that way before the trip , it's all good..

Matt i hope you enjoy him!

--

i will. he is actually now swimming all over the tank since i sold my fish to Buzz. he actually follows me.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

good man enjoy . but if you ever decide to sell him .. offer it back to me first.. btw his name was frankenstien


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Nothing a little salt won't fix


----------

